# Russian Tortoise Eggs Fertile



## Chow (Sep 19, 2014)

On August 16th I found my first egg (5 weeks) and two weeks ago I found a second egg in my enclosure. I have not seen veins for either of them only bubbles on the top. This is my first time so does anyone know if they are fertile? (Photos attached- 1st egg the dot, 2nd egg the line)


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 19, 2014)

I know nothing about tort eggs, but this is so neat!! I hope they're fertile. Thanks for sharing!  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## guille24 (Sep 19, 2014)

It took about 17 to 25 days for my eggs to have visible veins I believe , from those eggs only one hatched , the other one was developing and the baby tortoise died when she was fully form :/ , don't feel bad if the eggs have visible veins and then they died it just happens .


----------

